# TAG Heuer In Movies



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm not sure if this has ever been posted but I stumbled across this page of screen shots of TAG Heuer watches in movies

http://watchesinmovies.info/tag/tag-heuer

http://watchesinmovies.info/tag/tag-heuer/page/2

http://watchesinmovies.info/tag/tag-heuer/page/3


----------



## h2xmark (Feb 28, 2009)

good find, never noticed the Carrera in the movie crank, i will have to watch it again


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

GREAT links !! THANKS !!


----------



## wampa (Mar 29, 2009)

cool links

I noticed a Heuer Monaco in the locker in Speed Racer the other day, its my eldest son's favourite film at the moment.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Great link, but that's not a Monaco in Pineapple Express


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Never noticed that the Monaco in The Bank Job was a TAG Heuer, not Heuer...oops (supposed to take place in the 1970's)


----------



## OjNK (Jan 5, 2010)

Since I became a watch spotter (And know my models/brands better) I always find it funny seeing watches that are completely out of place for the context. A beat cop wearing a Bulgari, really?


----------



## Vercingetorix51 (Apr 22, 2009)

Bruce Willis wearing Link Calibre S in Copout. Wore it with the dial toward the inside on his left wrist. Tracy Morgan wearing a G-Shock.


----------



## Jza66 (Mar 24, 2010)

I know this thread is about movies, but I also wanted to add that Anthony Bourdain (chef, author and TV personality) would often wear a Tag Heuer in his TV show No Reservations.


----------



## qadhi (Nov 24, 2011)

my son was watching the movie Speed Racer (2008)..he paused and asked me to have a look.."there is something of your interest here"..I looked on the screen and found a Tag Heuer Monaco in Speed Racer's locker which was gifted to him by his elder brother Rex Racer..

if my Monaco survives all these years then I will give mine to my son when its time


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Never noticed that the Monaco in The Bank Job was a TAG Heuer, not Heuer...oops (supposed to take place in the 1970's)


I've seen a movie I can't remember the name, it took place in the 50s or something, and there was a TAG Heuer Monza in it... really, it only makes a difference to us!


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah...I'm a big fan of Tony Bourdein too. He must really like that Tag...I've seen him wearing that Tag in several episodes incl one where he snorkeled with it as well. I guess that puts an end to the "can I swim with my Tag" thread :-d.



Jza66 said:


> I know this thread is about movies, but I also wanted to add that Anthony Bourdain (chef, author and TV personality) would often wear a Tag Heuer in his TV show No Reservations.


----------



## myclue (Jan 17, 2012)

great thread!


----------



## El Cheapacabra (Aug 24, 2011)

I saw part of Dante's Peak recently, and it looks like Pierce Brosnan is wearing a TAG/Heuer 1000 PVD. Sorrry, no pics.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

SSingh1975 said:


> Yeah...I'm a big fan of Tony Bourdein too. He must really like that Tag...I've seen him wearing that Tag in several episodes incl one where he snorkeled with it as well. I guess that puts an end to the "can I swim with my Tag" thread :-d.


Just watched no reservations an d he was wearing the blue dial 2 register Monaco. most likely a Tag version but couldn't be for sure. good looking watch either way, imo


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

You can see the wristshot of Monaco 69 in the movie 'The Island', it's a sci-fi-action movie from 2005, actually a great movie if you haven't seen it, I recommend it. The security guy chasing Ewan McGregor is wearing the Monaco 69, looks cool and it looks very sporty.









There's also a scene where one of the clients has a collection of Tag Heuer Monza's.


----------



## El Cheapacabra (Aug 24, 2011)

Kittysafe said:


> You can see the wristshot of Monaco 69 in the movie 'The Island', it's a sci-fi-action movie from 2005, actually a great movie if you haven't seen it, I recommend it. The security guy chasing Ewan McGregor is wearing the Monaco 69, looks cool and it looks very sporty.
> 
> View attachment 837811
> 
> ...


I think Sean Bean's character is wearing a Kirium, maybe the CL111A


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Technically, this counts. _*"Resident Evil: Afterlife 3D."*_

After Milla's character crashes onto the rooftop, she recognizes one of the survivors. But can't recall from where. He mentions he's a big sports star. To prove it, he points to a huge billboard just across the way. Turns out, he's a TAG Heuer ambassador. Both his face and the TAG Heuer logo on the billboard.


----------



## JakesTake (Oct 10, 2012)

I've become a big fan of MI-5 from the BBC. Season 6, Episode 9 - Adam Carter is shown wearing a Carrera CV2014. I'll post picture if I can figure out the process.


----------



## L216 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nicolas cage wore a Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 in the movie Next with Jessica Biel.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

L216 said:


> Nicolas cage wore a Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 in the movie Next with Jessica Biel.


photos !!!


----------



## L216 (Nov 24, 2011)

enricodepaoli said:


> photos !!!


I just posted some pics.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

great pictures. great thread.



L216 said:


> I just posted some pics.


----------



## O'Reilly (Mar 25, 2011)

I know it isn't a "movie" and perhaps there is a thread I didn't see that already mentions this but the new Acura ad here in the US called "Luxury" shows a nice TAG Carrera 1887 (IIRC)...nice shot of the watch while the VO says "and put on your luxury watch"...
_*EDIT: Oops! ok, just saw the thread about this spot...Mods please move or delete...
Apologies to all...*_


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

no need to delete it. That commercial is such a cool homage to the Carrera and it's not a problem to be mentioned more than once 

(just too bad it wasn't a Mercedes-Benz commercial lol)



O'Reilly said:


> I know it isn't a "movie" and perhaps there is a thread I didn't see that already mentions this but the new Acura ad here in the US called "Luxury" shows a nice TAG Carrera 1887 (IIRC)...nice shot of the watch while the VO says "and put on your luxury watch"...
> _*EDIT: Oops! ok, just saw the thread about this spot...Mods please move or delete...
> Apologies to all...*_


----------



## watchVT (Mar 17, 2013)

Not a movie, but Walter White in Breaking Bad got a Monaco as a gift from his partner.


----------



## O'Reilly (Mar 25, 2011)

enricodepaoli said:


> no need to delete it. That commercial is such a cool homage to the Carrera and it's not a problem to be mentioned more than once
> 
> (just too bad it wasn't a Mercedes-Benz commercial lol)


thanks Enrico, much appreciated.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, not a regular on this side of the forum, but I saw this come up on screen (literally walking past).

A beautiful vintage Heuer Chronograph, so I snapped a pic with the movie title and hit "record".

The main character engaged the chrono to time an imminent explosion. Pretty cool.

I thought I'd share it with those who would appreciate the find.


----------



## dialis (Sep 11, 2013)

The Recruit 2003 

Character: James Douglas Clayton
Actor: Colin Farrell
Watch: TAG Heuer Kirium F1

I'll try and post a pic.


----------



## Reaper85 (Apr 6, 2013)

watchVT said:


> Not a movie, but Walter White in Breaking Bad got a Monaco as a gift from his partner.


TAG Heuer Monaco Chronograph - Breaking Bad Wiki
It was in fourth episode of last, 5th season.
I wasn't into watches last year. But the watch made another appearance in episode 16, and I did notice the watch. If you are not into watches like I wasn't a year ago, you don't give a damn about them. Which on one side is actually better.
But still my knowledge of watches wasn't good enough in August and I didn't know it was a Tag Monaco.

And today I am here, 7 opened tabs for the new Aquaracer, which I plan to buy in half year time.


----------

